# custom engraving



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Custom engraving the engraving is done by Eddie Picado I been ask several times who does my engraving he’s been doing this for some time now only to club members now hes open to who ever want work done PROVEN BEST OF SHOW WINNING ENGRAVING at LRM ill start posting some pics and close-ups or the engraving we offer the whole package POLISHING, ENGRAVING, CHROME, GOLD, AND 2-TONE


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Form the pics you can see some detail work all lines round or srt8 are done to perfection none of them are crooked all diamond cuts are done perfect if you want more info PM prices are cheap and like I said you can send it in raw form and get it back in 2-tone if you like anything you want can be engraved skulls, art, scrolls ect..


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

you can also send any parts you want gold and i can 2-tone it for you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Is he one of those engravers that keeps giving you the run around and are missing in action for months at the time when you need your shit back? All engravers I've dealt with in the U.S seem to be like that...At first, they give you decent service but then it goes down the drain real quick when they start to get popular... :uh: :thumbsdown: But yes they all do great work though but it is a battle to get your stuff back though... :angry:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

time for picture


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

AND THE PRICES ARE REAL FUCKING GOOD SPECIALLY THE GOLD PLATING AND NICE 24KT GOLD PLATING


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

where is this guy located? Miami?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 2 2008, 06:36 PM~12040974
> *Is he one of those engravers that keeps giving you the run around and are missing in action for months at the time when you need your shit back? All engravers I've dealt with in the U.S seem to be like that...At first, they give you decent service but then it goes down the drain real quick when they start to get popular... :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *



no sir wrong engraver this is what he does for a living how he make his money i been on lil for years and never did anyone worng if you had any problems with anyother engraver this doesnt consern this topic so please s take it str8 to who you had problems with we have never done anything with youo or for anyone you know 



thanksanny


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice work :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

IM WAITING FOR SOME OF MY PARTS DOING BIG THINGS WITH THE HOMIE DANNY


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 2 2008, 06:40 PM~12041008
> *where is this guy located? Miami?
> *



located in miami


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

my turntable before chrome n 2-tone


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

some car parts

gas tank for a caddy










close up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 2 2008, 07:42 PM~12041027
> *no sir wrong engraver this is what he does for a living  how he make his money  i been on lil for years and never did anyone  worng  if you had any problems with anyother engraver this doesnt consern this topic so please s take it str8  to who you had problems with  we have never done anything with youo or for anyone you know
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying your guy has done me or anybody I know wrong, I'm just stating my own experience and a shit load of people on here that have been going through the same bullshit...Your guy does good work by the pics and if he never gave people the run around, then that's a straight up guy...As far as myself taking my problems to my engravers, it would be hard since they don't return their phone calls or pms on here... :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 2 2008, 07:51 PM~12041105
> *some car parts
> 
> gas tank for a caddy
> ...


looking good!!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

door cover and gas cap












close up of the gas cap


----------



## SeveredTiesFL407 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ripsta you have a PM!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

sprocket


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SADER20+Nov 2 2008, 06:38 PM~12040994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks bor good luck in you quest on getting your money or parts back


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

engraved 2-tone combo


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 2 2008, 09:16 PM~12041281
> *engraved 2-tone combo
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

EXCELLENT 2-TONE WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

air tank fully engraved











skull in the bottom of the tank











tank plated with pedals n crank


----------



## SeveredTiesFL407 (Nov 1, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE REPLY RIPSTA YOU WILL BE HEARING FROM ME SOON!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

rims fully engraved


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 2 2008, 07:23 PM~12041329
> *rims fully engraved
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how much to engrave a set of bike hubs?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 2 2008, 07:52 PM~12041594
> *how much to engrave a set of bike hubs?
> *


12,20, or 26, inch does sit need polishing


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

you should be recieving my package some time this week....and thanks for all the other stuff......good guy to deal with...quick shipping


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 2 2008, 07:08 PM~12041799
> *12,20, or 26, inch  does sit need polishing
> *


20 inch already polished, has he done bike hubs before?


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 2 2008, 06:16 PM~12041281
> *engraved 2-tone combo
> 
> 
> ...


how much for one like this but just in chrome


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 2 2008, 08:55 PM~12042204
> *20 inch already polished,  has he done bike hubs before?
> *



send me a pic n ill get you a quote do you want it chromed? and gold?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i have it polished, i want it engraved. nothing else. why do you need a pic of a bike hub. does he not know what one looks like?


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Nov 2 2008, 08:10 PM~12042341
> *engraved 2-tone combo
> 
> 
> ...


poor masking looks like


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Nov 2 2008, 09:10 PM~12042341
> *engraved 2-tone combo
> 
> 
> ...



In this 2-tone we gold plated the diamond cuts and the parts that were not engraved

In the other pics you see the leafing gold plated and the diamond cuts chrome depends on what you want


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

the hubs and lips of the rims and forks


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 2 2008, 09:11 PM~12042359
> *poor masking looks like
> *


that light first parts that were engraved pretty damn good for the firt time huh :biggrin: not perfect but like a said really good for the fisrt time all lines on the engraving are str8 the godl and chrome on this seat and light were done by Speedy yes speedy the person who does most of the top bike

PM sent on ur quote


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 3 2008, 06:38 AM~12042641
> *that light first parts that were engraved  pretty damn good for the firt  time huh :biggrin:  not perfect but like a said really good for the fisrt time  all lines on the engraving are str8 the godl and chrome on this seat and light were done by Speedy yes speedy the person who does most of the top bike
> 
> PM sent on ur quote
> *


Ok so does Speedy do your plating and two toning or is it someone in FL? :dunno:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2008, 09:43 PM~12042676
> *Ok so does Speedy do your plating and two toning or is it someone in FL? :dunno:
> *


speedy does the polishing ,chrome and some gold if he doesnt do the gold i do it me or him all our bike and car parts are polish and plated by hims he hooks us up big time hes been working with us since day one because of that we will get the better price then someone going str8 to him


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

heres another pic of that light and seat


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 3 2008, 06:50 AM~12042740
> *speedy does the polishing ,chrome and some gold if he doesnt do the gold i do it me or him  all our bike and car parts are polish and plated by hims he hooks us up big time  hes been working with us since day one because of that we will get the better price then someone going str8 to him
> *


Ah ok I thought it was someone in FL. KrazyKutting uses Speedy too so I get a hook up from him. He does great work :thumbsup:

Your engraver does good work bro. Can you get a quote on 16" bike hubs? The kind FNR sells, I want to get some hubs stripped and engraved, how much?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2008, 10:01 PM~12042855
> *Ah ok I thought it was someone in FL.  KrazyKutting uses Speedy too so I get a hook up from him.  He does great work :thumbsup:
> 
> Your engraver does good work bro.  Can you get a quote on 16" bike hubs?  The kind FNR sells, I want to get some hubs stripped and engraved, how much?
> ...


cool ill send a pic to speedy so i can get you the pirce for polishing ill get back to you on the qoute


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

pics taken with a phone


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 4 2008, 09:45 PM~12061862
> *pics taken with a phone
> 
> 
> ...


ni  ce


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 2 2008, 08:50 PM~12042740
> *speedy does the polishing ,chrome and some gold if he doesnt do the gold i do it me or him  all our bike and car parts are polish and plated by hims he hooks us up big time  hes been working with us since day one because of that we will get the better price then someone going str8 to him*


DONT SPEAK TO SOON......IVE BEEN DEALING WITH HIM FOR ALMOST A DECADE  

GREAT WORK ON THE ENGRAVING


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 4 2008, 08:16 PM~12062314
> *DONT SPEAK TO SOON......IVE BEEN DEALING WITH HIM FOR ALMOST A DECADE
> 
> GREAT WORK ON THE ENGRAVING
> *


lol thanks you must really get a hook up


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 10 2008, 07:25 PM~12116893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 10 2008, 08:02 PM~12117268
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

website will be up soon


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 2 2008, 08:57 PM~12042813
> *heres another pic of that light and seat
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to say but this was done by me, not hating! I've talked to Eddie Picado before on the phone. I remember doing those parts for "the Gift Palace" in FL. The rest of the pictures u have shown are Eddies work. Believe it or not there is a difference in style. Just ask Eddie. If your reading this Eddie no did respect your a talented & cool dude. But still I have to make this clear. The polishing was done by Speedy & the plating was done La Habra Plating in southern Cali on these parts.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 19 2008, 03:51 PM~12202822
> *Sorry to say but this was done by me, not hating! I've talked to Eddie Picado before on the phone. I remember doing those parts for "the Gift Palace" in FL. The rest of the pictures u have shown are Eddies work. Believe it or not there is a difference in style. Just ask Eddie. If your reading this Eddie no did respect your a talented & cool dude. But still I have to make this clear. The polishing was done by Speedy & the plating was done La Habra Plating in southern Cali on these parts.
> *


ok cool sorry for the mix up guys this is the first time I was told about this all other work except this one is done by eddie will get this cleared about the parts


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 19 2008, 04:02 PM~12203434
> *ok cool sorry for the mix up guys  this is the first time I was told about this all other work except this one is done by eddie will get this cleared about the parts
> *


  :thumbsup: Thanks for correcting that. Much props to you & Eddie on the work done on your bike.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 2 2008, 09:57 PM~12042813
> *heres another pic of that light and seat
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

we now do our own polishing for a faster turnarond time and save more money to the customer free polishing on deal packages hit me up for more info here a pic of some parts almost fisnihed with the poishing so they can get engraved sorry pics taken with a cell phone


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

hers some pics of a diffrent style of engraving we also have for the customer to pick from uploading more detail pics the forks inn the pic are not chromed they are poplished we just finished oneside of the forks not done on the other side
P.M. me for more info


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

sorry about the pics they are taken with a cell phone


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

more pics of the forks sorry about the cell phone pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking nice bro


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 16 2008, 08:22 PM~12449735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   u sold them


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Dec 16 2008, 08:13 PM~12449645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no but in the works they will be engraved on both sides


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

thats more pics soon we have 3 styles to pics form this is the 2nd one like i said we now do our own polishing so that you can save money and ill do free polishing on some package deal PM me for more info peace: Danny


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass work!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 16 2008, 08:35 PM~12449878
> *thats more pics  soon we have 3 styles to pics form  this is the 2nd one like i said we now do our own polishing so that you can save money  and ill do free polishing on some package deal  PM me for more info peace:  Danny
> 
> 
> ...


clean,deep engraved,nice scrolling


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 16 2008, 08:41 PM~12449941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys i might just have to build another bike to go with this style of engraving


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

more cell phone pipcs


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 21 2008, 10:24 PM~12494425
> *more cell phone pipcs
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 21 2008, 09:24 PM~12494425
> *more cell phone pipcs
> 
> 
> ...


What do you normaly charge for chrome with gold ingraveing on brand new already chromed parts?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 22 2008, 01:39 AM~12496138
> *What do you normaly charge for chrome with gold ingraveing on brand new already chromed parts?
> *


I depends on what parts yr talking about on chrome parts the chrome needs to be taken off n then polished to engrave and then re-chrome


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

NICE WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

alright i need to know this its been bugging me 
what type of engraver do you use and how do you do it 

and also what are the leaf scroll things called that you engrave on to the parts 

cause i have looked arround here and all i have seen was the flails and scroll type art engraved into the bikes parts it looks like most of all that has been engraved is all by same guy and just repeated 

plz help me understand and learn about this 

thanx


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

? anyone ?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 22 2008, 11:02 PM~12504190
> *alright i need to know this its been bugging me
> what type of engraver do you use and how do you do it
> 
> ...


There's differnt type of engraving tools most engraver use a pen type of engraver it's used with a air compressor kinda like a dremel but more steady and the kit starts at about 1g the engraver used on the parts you seen in the pics I posted is more steady forgot what it's called

leaf scrolls is what we call this type of engraving and all the engraving you seen on Lil Is not done by the same guy everyone has a differnt style you just need to look a good detail pic of the work so you can tell the differnce


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 23 2008, 11:14 PM~12513593
> *There's differnt type of engraving tools  most engraver use a pen type of engraver it's used with a air compressor kinda like a dremel but more steady and the kit starts at about 1g the engraver used on the parts you seen in the pics I posted is more steady  forgot what it's called
> 
> leaf scrolls is what we call this type of engraving and all the engraving you seen on Lil Is not done by the same guy everyone has a differnt style you just need to look a good detail pic of the work so you can tell the differnce
> *



alright thanx you were a big help ..of solving my problem of engraving details thanx


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 24 2008, 02:54 PM~12518125
> *alright thanx you were a big help ..of solving my problem of engraving details thanx
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:0 :wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 27 2008, 04:35 PM~12537970
> *:0  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

GREAT ENGRAVING :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 27 2008, 05:38 PM~12538354
> *GREAT ENGRAVING :thumbsup:
> *



thanks send some of ur parts over :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

cell phone pics :uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

i need to get at ya for a quote...just neet to take a pic of the parts so u know wat u working wit...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Dec 29 2008, 09:20 PM~12555158
> *i need to get at ya for a quote...just neet to take a pic of the parts so u know wat u working wit...
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

some 2-tone done by me engraving not by eddie 











off to engraving later this week polished by me


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

eddyshandengraving.com

website will be up soon


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 1 2009, 02:41 PM~12577384
> *
> 
> off to engraving later this week polished by me
> ...



IS THAT LA MUERTE ON THE BACK hno: hno:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 1 2009, 03:39 PM~12577640
> *IS THAT LA MUERTE ON THE BACK  hno:  hno:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

hno: hno:


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

TTT for quality engraving


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

how much to engraved these and leave them all chrome.
pm please


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up for a good engraver


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

off to chrome 

back side


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

front side


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 14 2009, 09:31 PM~12707273
> *
> *


thanks


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

wat engraver do u use homie


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

those bars look rad.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1966rag_@Jan 17 2009, 09:23 PM~12736395
> *wat engraver do u use homie
> *


I'm not the engraver I do the gold plating n polishing I'm not sure what engraver he uses dot want to lie


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 17 2009, 10:34 PM~12737028
> *those bars look rad.
> *


Thanks the 2-tone will bring it out more


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

does he only do scroll work?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 18 2009, 07:31 PM~12742682
> *does he only do scroll work?
> *



nope he can do what ever you want, scrolls are the traditional engraving he could do any art work you want he did the skulls in my tank but nobody request for skulls faces ect... its all up to what the customer.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 18 2009, 09:41 PM~12743860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ilike that
:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

pm me his number and prices might have him work on some stuff for my monte


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice fender braces. :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies+Jan 19 2009, 03:13 PM~12750091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks got some parts back from chrome today I'll gold plate them tonight


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

real nice bro


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 20 2009, 07:34 AM~12757990
> *Thanks got some parts back from chrome today I'll gold plate them tonight
> *


DID U GOLD PLATE THEM ?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 20 2009, 09:11 PM~12765457
> *DID U GOLD PLATE THEM ?
> *



still working on the masking thats a bitch ill have it ready for gold tomorrow


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

THOSE SHITS GONNA LOOK CRAZY I WENT ON A DIFFERENT WAY BUT ONE OF MY BOYS ITS GONNA HIT YOU UP SOON ON SOME ENGRAVED 2 TONE


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

YA ME!!!!! I ONLY FUCK WIT DA BEST WANNA BRING THE MIDWEST DOWN !!!! I WILL BE HITTEN U UP SOON AS I GET MY PARTS FROM TNT!!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 20 2009, 09:20 PM~12765568
> *THOSE SHITS GONNA LOOK CRAZY I WENT ON A DIFFERENT WAY BUT ONE OF MY BOYS ITS GONNA HIT YOU UP SOON ON SOME ENGRAVED 2 TONE
> *


  ill have the crank ready tomorrow 2-tone


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Real tight work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Did u get my pm on my parts ? Looking forward on doing business soon.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

YES YES :thumbsup: HIT YOU UP SOON, THANKS :wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

thanks for all the positive comments guys here are some bottle holder that were done over the weekend for a customer engraved on both sides


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 26 2009, 09:43 PM~12823362
> *thanks for all the positive comments guys here are some bottle holder that were done over the weekend for a customer engraved on both sides
> 
> 
> ...


What happened with those parts you where gonna 2 tone ?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 26 2009, 09:56 PM~12823548
> *What happened with those parts you where gonna 2 tone ?
> *



more parts came in for that same bike ill be doing them at once


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 27 2009, 01:43 PM~12823362
> *thanks for all the positive comments guys here are some bottle holder that were done over the weekend for a customer engraved on both sides
> 
> 
> ...


nice. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

hey ripsta can you pm me a qoute on having some 26in fan wheels engraved and 2 toned the wheel rim and hub


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice work on the 2 tone.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

REALLY NICE CHIT!!! REAL NICE!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 26 2009, 10:43 PM~12823362
> *thanks for all the positive comments guys here are some bottle holder that were done over the weekend for a customer engraved on both sides
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 2 2008, 05:37 PM~12040978
> *time for picture
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

TTT for a 2 1/2 month build heading to a end... i havent had time to post pic of the parts that are 2-tone ill post them up when i can along with pics of the finished bike


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

finally have time to post up some pics ill load up more and post them up when i can sorry for the phone pics
turn table bar

















plaque









sprocket 2-tone









2-tone down tube










door handles


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

seat post


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

neck


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

on the way back home just the 2-tone not the engravning


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

do u cut parts too? or who cuts them ! that shit is way clean :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

all the parts except the forks were cut by toyshop and im not sure about the plaque i can get it done for you if you need anything form toyshop


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 17 2009, 09:26 PM~13033007
> *on the way back home just the 2-tone not the engravning
> 
> 
> ...


WILL BE IN PHOENIX :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

that bike must have a serious rake for them forks.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 17 2009, 09:05 PM~13033485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

All bad ass


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

best engraver out there?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ttt for this weekend everything is going on the bike PHOENIX :dunno: damn phone pics will take better pics this weekend


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

answer your fone ripsta im tryint to calll you


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 :0 OOOOHHHH MAN!!!! This topic is OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!    Nice, great, beautiful, wonderful job! I'll dream about it :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 19 2009, 10:13 PM~13055060
> *ttt for this weekend everything is going on the bike  PHOENIX :dunno:  damn phone pics will take better pics this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

i have a set of toyshop fork,fender braces,handle bars c/c bar, sprocket, and disc break $500 raw for everything


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

here the bike we did fully engraved and 2-tone by us except the rims and steering wheel those came of prophecy






























pics of the trims on the bike cut to border the skirts and tank


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

will finish building it today ill take better pics


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 22 2009, 08:25 AM~13074573
> *will finish building it today ill take better pics
> *


looks good would look better if trims on frame are 2 tone engraved also.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 22 2009, 09:13 AM~13074727
> *looks good would look better if trims on frame are 2 tone engraved also.
> *


X2 owner want to do something with them he wanted them like that we build the bike to what he wanted


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

damn thats tight


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Where is the bike from...looks real good


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice work


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

all i have to say is TO THE TOP :nicoderm:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 23 2009, 09:34 PM~13091726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammit man! already? :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 18 2009, 06:32 AM~13037379
> *best engraver out there?
> *


yes sir funky stylez engraving in texas.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 26 2009, 10:34 PM~13123302
> *:thumbsup:
> *


xdos


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 23 2009, 10:34 PM~13091726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


turned out real nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 17 2009, 10:05 PM~13033485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ripsta....need some engraving,gold-crome split..will send pieces...need to know how to start....do u have a # i can reach u :dunno: :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 23 2009, 08:34 PM~13091726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 22 2009, 08:24 AM~13074571
> *here the bike we did fully engraved and 2-tone by us except the rims and steering wheel those came of prophecy
> 
> 
> ...


SICK BIKE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 2 2009, 05:48 PM~13156787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKS GOOD IN THE SUN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

damn that bike is dope!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Mar 2 2009, 06:51 PM~13156826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 2 2009, 05:48 PM~13156787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## inkedupmagnum (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 2 2009, 05:48 PM~13156787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

sorry for the cell phone pics




































spinners on the way to chrome


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 27 2009, 09:51 PM~13412184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















sorry for the phone pics website will be up soon with more pics and updated more often


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

them are nice as hell


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

for a buick regal


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 7 2009, 08:56 PM~13512080
> *thanks bro
> 
> 
> ...


nice wuz good homie crazy work


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

sorry for the phone pic i know they suck heres a pic of a steering tube


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Apr 15 2009, 05:27 PM~13586786
> *nice wuz good homie crazy work
> *


whats up bro thank you been lost


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 15 2009, 07:19 PM~13588448
> *sorry for the phone pic i know  they suck heres a pic of a steering tube
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 this part came out CLEAN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 27 2009, 07:22 PM~13411412
> *sorry for the cell phone pics
> 
> 
> ...


These cell phone pics came out better then some peoples cameras. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 27 2009, 07:22 PM~13411412
> *sorry for the cell phone pics
> 
> 
> ...


These cell phone pics came out better then some peoples cameras. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 2 2009, 05:48 PM~13156787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2009, 12:02 PM~13594598
> *These cell phone pics came out better then some peoples cameras.  :biggrin:
> *


3G I-phone


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 15 2009, 07:19 PM~13588448
> *sorry for the phone pic i know  they suck heres a pic of a steering tube
> 
> 
> ...


That's what i'm talkn bout, krazy ass kraftsmanship welds and kallleenn engraving make for a chingon combination. Ripsta what up G, yo man tell ur boy Eddie Picado that i said good lookn out on the referrals he sent my way. I've never met or talkd to Eddie but he said some real cool things bout us and that tell me alot bout a person when they can put their ego's aside and give props where props are due. U guys are doing some ill work out their and Speedy talks good bout u guys as well. Keep it up carnal. Peace.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 16 2009, 01:02 PM~13595597
> *3G I-phone
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 11:57 PM~13602584
> *That's what i'm talkn bout, krazy ass kraftsmanship welds and kallleenn engraving make for a chingon combination. Ripsta what up G, yo man tell ur boy Eddie Picado that i said good lookn out on the referrals he sent my way. I've never met or talkd to Eddie but he said some real cool things bout us and that tell me alot bout a person when they can put their ego's aside and give props where props are due. U guys are doing some ill work out their and Speedy talks good bout u guys as well. Keep it up carnal. Peace.
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 2 2009, 04:48 PM~13156787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those prophecy


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Apr 19 2009, 10:21 AM~13622007
> *are those prophecy
> *


dang hit the wrong button. what i was asking was, are those prophecy's rims?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Apr 19 2009, 12:17 PM~13621978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rims ? yes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT uffin: GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Apr 19 2009, 01:21 PM~13622325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

the website is now up check it out for better quality pics more detail on what we can do for you www.eddyshandengraving.com or click on my link below

Another different style of engraving this is style number 3 of the different leafing that can be done faces lettering tribal can also be done no limit to any design you want


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I seen your engraving in person and its really good quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 2 2008, 05:57 PM~12041145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how can i get on contact with him you think he can do the side chrome panel of a fleetwood?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 15 2009, 07:45 PM~13900461
> *how can i get on contact with him you think he can do the side chrome panel of a fleetwood?
> *


Go to www.eddyshandengraving.com all his info is on there you can also pm me on what you want n I'll give you the info you need yes he can do the chrome panel


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2009, 07:42 PM~13900433
> *I seen your engraving in person and its really good quality.  :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks bro good to know Its getting around


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey i have a cutlass and want 2 engrave the bumpers how much


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 17 2009, 08:26 PM~13033007
> *on the way back home just the 2-tone not the engravning
> 
> 
> ...


TOOOO THEEE TOPPPP


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 20 2009, 04:44 PM~13062603
> *i have a set of toyshop fork,fender braces,handle bars c/c bar, sprocket, and disc break $500 raw for everything
> *


 hey wat do these parts look like


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT





































quality engraving and plating :yes: verry happy with it


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 19 2010, 11:14 AM~16935912
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand WHY YOU SAY THAT :uh: 












:biggrin: BAD ASS.... really


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

they hooked me up quick too  made it on time for the show


----------



## LowriderMan1995 (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 15 2009, 07:58 AM~13582152
> *for a buick regal
> 
> 
> ...





DANG HOW MUCH WOULD IT COST GO GET THESE ENGRAVE WITH SKULLS,CLOWNS,GURLS.. IF U GUYS CAN DO THOSE.....FOR A 1986 BUICK REGAL LIMITED AND HOW MUCH WOULD IT COST ALL CHROME...PLZZ MSG ME THANX...AND LOOKIN GOOD MAN THATS SOME GOOD STUFF


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

that what i like to hear.............. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

DAMM CANT WAIT TO GET..
MY PARTS BACK...THANK'S DANNY..
ILL BE SENDING U SOME FORK'S I NEED DONE
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Haven't posted any updates the website is up so everyone can go on there and request a quote 
here's some pics


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

This one is before chrome


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Not chromed


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks for all the feedback anyone needs any help
on any build hit me up, we are down to
help


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE DANNY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 19 2009, 11:13 PM~13055060
> *ttt for this weekend everything is going on the bike  PHOENIX :dunno:  damn phone pics will take better pics this weekend
> 
> 
> ...






.......U SEE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT................


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey bro how much for a plaque for a bike.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ready for chrome


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my sprocket n crank just been ship to eddy  cant wait to see it when it finished


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hey homie was wondering if you do plating with colors i don't know what the proper word for it is but what i'm looking for is some chrome engraved parts with some like candy red on them loke the two toned shit but instead of gold red???
looking to get the whole bike done with custom parts this way so let me know please thanks


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 24 2010, 07:45 AM~17874176
> *hey homie was wondering if you do plating with colors i don't know what the proper word for it is but what i'm looking for is some chrome engraved parts with some like candy red on them loke the two toned shit but instead of gold red???
> looking to get the whole bike done with custom parts this way so let me know  please thanks
> *


yes we can get that done for you too bro PM me with what you want done so we can work things out


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 24 2010, 07:37 AM~17874147
> *my sprocket n crank just been ship to eddy  cant wait to see it when it finished
> *


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 24 2010, 06:49 AM~17874188
> *yes we can get that done for you too bro PM me with what you want done so we can work things out
> *


do you do the designs too or do i need to get the cads for you first?still trying to come up with some designs...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 24 2010, 10:03 AM~17874257
> *do you do the designs too or do i need to get the cads for you first?still trying to come up with some designs...
> *


why would you need a CAD ? lol CADS are technical drawings to allow CNC machines to cut or machine parts


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ripsta sent you a pm last night bro, hit me up when you got time i'm ready to get things going bro


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos+Jun 24 2010, 07:45 AM~17874176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM's sent


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

DAMMMMM NICE WORK :cheesy:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 24 2010, 11:50 AM~17876310
> *PM's sent
> *


pm's answered...and again thanks alot for taking the time to look up pws that means a lot to me ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WAS UP RIPSTA........... :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: KEEP US UPDATED OM MY FIRE STEERING WHEEL :biggrin: uffin: GREAT WORK HOMIE'S :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

did you ever find out when the show is?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.........FOR THA HOMIE'S.....GREAT SITE...GREAT WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> yo ripsta thanks for the plaque


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm proud to have Eddie's Engraving and Danny(ripsta85) on my Blue Crush team and look forward to doing business together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 10 2010, 10:48 PM~18013755
> *I'm proud to have Eddie's Engraving and Danny(ripsta85) on my Blue Crush team and look forward to doing business together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



ME TOO  CANT WAIT TO SEE MY TRUCKS SHIT   :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 10:54 PM~18013787
> *ME TOO  CANT WAIT TO SEE MY TRUCKS SHIT     :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 10 2010, 10:56 PM~18013799
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *




WHOLE STEERING WHEEL :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

out to chrome


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:0


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> out to chrome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i do do you like them ???


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> out to chrome





> > out to chrome
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 24 2010, 09:43 AM~18129668
> *our homeboy got clean work... :thumbsup:
> damn weezy dats yewrs?cant wait to see da whole bike
> *


yeah the crank an sprocket is mine it should be on it way to speedy sometimes ths week coming up to get two tone ......how your bike comin along?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

another piece that eddy did keep up the good work eddy


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 30 2010, 10:08 AM~18184310
> *
> 
> 
> ...





THANX ..........CAME SICK...EDDY..    NOT DONE YET THO :biggrin:   

THANX FOR THA PIC'S ....CONE WEEZY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HERE'S THA REST OF IT....... :biggrin: NOT 2-TONE YET .....    

SICK WORK HOMIE'S.......


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 01:40 PM~18186899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that steerin wheel is badass


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 03:40 PM~18186899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is literally on fire-dope work


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 02:40 PM~18186899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 going out to chrome and 2-tone that's only polished


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: 

SICK WORK.....


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 24 2010, 12:06 PM~18130459
> *yeah the crank an sprocket is mine it should be on it way to speedy sometimes ths week coming up to get two tone ......how your bike comin along?
> *


dats firme...i got my hours cut bacc at work,so 
my bike will take longer den i tought...not to mention 
shit always comes up...but i should have my cylinders soon... :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 30 2010, 02:42 PM~18187409
> *that shit is literally on fire-dope work
> *


x3 :wow:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Some real nice work on this thread


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TO THA TOP.................... uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85+Feb 22 2009, 10:24 AM~13074571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:worship: :worship: 

yo bro that is the shit wow insane work i have seen the bike before 
but never write on this thread again sick job keep on the great work !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 5 2010, 10:31 AM~18235503
> *:biggrin:  :wow:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> :worship:  :worship:
> 
> ...


thank you bro your bike is bad ass too if you need any help on anything let us know


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 03:40 PM~18186899
> *
> 
> 
> ...














THA HUB TO IT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Eddy is the man- Blue Crush's H-bars in full effect

cads- justdeez
kut, welded and twisted- spears
polished & engraved- Eddy


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 31 2010, 07:53 AM~18448928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and the back









this if fully engraved not just the front


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 31 2010, 08:28 AM~18449085
> *Eddy is the man- Blue Crush's H-bars in full effect
> 
> cads- justdeez
> ...


the bars are sick turned out really nice and its what you asked for, your bike will look sick when its finished


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Aug 31 2010, 09:32 AM~18449108
> *the bars are sick turned out really nice and its what you asked for, your bike will look sick when its finished
> *


yessir i owe you guys a case a beer when i get down to florida when ever that is

can't wait to see the rest of it finished


thanks again Danny for the hook ups


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Aug 31 2010, 06:31 AM~18449098
> *and the back
> 
> 
> ...


who made this steering wheel? is it machined?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 31 2010, 10:13 AM~18450343
> *who made this steering wheel? is it machined?
> *


most people usually get them from truck magazine u know with the airbag etc


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 31 2010, 09:28 AM~18449085
> *Eddy is the man- Blue Crush's H-bars in full effect
> 
> cads- justdeez
> ...



wow homie.......       thay came out great


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 31 2010, 12:32 PM~18450546
> *most people usually get them from truck magazine u know with the airbag etc
> *



:biggrin: yup


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 31 2010, 12:13 PM~18450343
> *who made this steering wheel? is it machined?
> *



colorado customs steering wheel  was all billet......but i hate to shine billet... :uh:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

Im gonna be doing business very soon with Eddy.. post pics. when i get them done... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my work :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_LOC (Aug 30, 2010)

:0 dam whats some thing like a fork run


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 14 2010, 08:42 AM~18562910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW_LOC_@Sep 14 2010, 12:41 PM~18565040
> *:0 dam whats some thing like a fork run
> *


the fork depends on the design of the fork you have, if you want it engraved on both side or just one sinde and also on how you want it finished (chromed,gold, or 2-tone) send me a PM with more info on what you want and ill get you a quote asap


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 22 2009, 08:24 AM~13074571
> *here the bike we did fully engraved and 2-tone by us except the rims and steering wheel those came of prophecy
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick bro I wish I had the cash to be on that level keep up the good work


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 14 2010, 05:01 PM~18567378
> *thats sick bro I wish I had the cash to be on that level keep up the good work
> *


its not all about the cash its about the crew (club) if everyone in the club can do something to lower the cost on your build it will help out, it doesnt just take money it takes time,and having the right people to help out


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 14 2010, 05:01 PM~18567378
> *thats sick bro I wish I had the cash to be on that level keep up the good work
> *


if you need any help let me know


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 14 2010, 04:01 PM~18567378
> *thats sick bro I wish I had the cash to be on that level keep up the good work
> *


actually eddy price is very reasonable he not as expsenive as u think he is .... i got sum stuff done threw him .... for right now he booked lol im just waiting on my pedels :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 14 2010, 06:25 PM~18567566
> *its not all about the cash its about the crew (club) if everyone in the club can do something to lower the cost on your build  it will help out, it doesnt just take money it takes time,and having the right people to help out
> *


well said money does :biggrin: help though


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 14 2010, 06:46 PM~18567757
> *actually eddy price is very reasonable he not as expsenive as u think he is ....  i got sum stuff done threw him .... for right now he booked lol im just waiting on my pedels  :biggrin:
> *


I hear he's busy blue crushin' it up :dunno:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 14 2010, 05:01 PM~18567894
> *I hear he's busy blue crushin' it up :dunno:
> *


yup..... once vegas is over back on my agame i got a few more things to sent out to him


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 14 2010, 07:26 PM~18568081
> *yup..... once vegas is over  back on my agame i got a few more things to sent out to him
> *


nice take lots a pics bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 14 2010, 05:25 PM~18567571
> *if you need any help let me know
> *


thanks bro for the offer i think im going to take you up on it I seen your bike in vegas like two years ago i was triping out on how much quality was into it heres some handle bars im making for my bike now there not done yet i used to be realy in to working with my old bike club to make parts in the garage we where broke ass kidds that could aford to pay alot of money so we did it are selfs but i got burt out when I got into cars


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

does anybody know where I can get one of those dental tools to engrave with


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 16 2010, 10:55 AM~18582832
> *thanks bro for the offer i think im going to take you up on it I seen your bike in vegas like two years ago i was triping out on how much quality was into it heres some handle bars im making for my bike now there not done yet i used to be realy in to working with my old bike club to make parts in the garage we where broke ass kidds that could aford to pay alot of money so we did it are selfs but i got burt out when I got into cars
> 
> 
> ...



Good start just let me know what I can help you on I'm working on my cars Now and that's why I haven't done another bike, it's about that time to get something going


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 16 2010, 05:22 PM~18585132
> *Good start just let me know what I can help you on I'm working on my cars Now and that's why I haven't done another bike, it's about that time to get something going
> *



yes it is,, i can't wait to see what you and eddy come up with next RIP :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 16 2010, 04:22 PM~18585132
> *Good start just let me know what I can help you on I'm working on my cars Now and that's why I haven't done another bike, it's about that time to get something going
> *


I hear you bro I had this out for a while then got into cars and it was hard to do both so I parked the bike but im slowly trying to get back into it thanks bro I will be hitting you up soon


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 16 2010, 12:57 PM~18582855
> *does anybody know where I can get one of those dental tools to engrave with
> *


dental supply houses or fromn a dentist himself


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2010, 02:00 PM~18591630
> *dental supply houses or fromn a dentist himself
> *


 :biggrin: yea i think your best bet will be next dental visit to just swipe one, why not the bills expensive anyway get your moneys worth


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehe or you can also use the jewellers rotary tool its basically the same or a dentist can lead you to a local supplier, try ebay or kijiji or craigslist maybe a dental student/dentist/local distributor is liquidating stocks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

paragrave


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 17 2010, 01:21 PM~18591740
> *:biggrin: yea i think your best bet will be next dental visit to just swipe one, why not the bills expensive anyway get your moneys worth
> *


lol thats true shit for what they stick you on the bill you already paid for it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

YUP...........BACK IN MY HANDS NICE AND SAFE  

NO ON TO THA NEXT  :wow: 

THANX SO MUCH HOMIE'S


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 30 2010, 10:09 PM~18706462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohh shit, nice Mikey, that looks great

Eddy and Speedy really put work in on that


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 30 2010, 10:12 PM~18706490
> *ohh shit, nice Mikey, that looks great
> 
> Eddy and Speedy really put work in on that
> *



WAS GOOD BROTHER  THAY DID  

JUS WAIT TILL U SEE WHAT'S NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 30 2010, 10:41 PM~18706824
> *WAS GOOD BROTHER  THAY DID
> 
> JUS WAIT TILL U SEE WHAT'S NEXT :biggrin:
> *


 :0  Blue Crush has some hidden secrets also


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 30 2010, 10:43 PM~18706847
> *:0   Blue Crush has some hidden secrets also
> *


 :wow: 
keep us posted :biggrin:


----------



## Dark angel (Jul 13, 2010)

I need some forks and handel bars done could you tell me how long it takes or a number i could call you to get info on it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dark angel_@Oct 1 2010, 05:27 PM~18713395
> *I need some forks and handel bars done could you tell me how long it takes or a number i could call you to get info on it
> *


send a p.m. to ripsta85 he will take care of you buddy


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 1 2010, 06:18 PM~18713781
> *send a p.m. to ripsta85 he will take care of you buddy
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 30 2010, 09:09 PM~18706462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

How much for two fenders and chain gard + light two tone style for a 20 in. ?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

how much to engrave and two tone a crank and sprocket like this one PM please :biggrin: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/schwinn-sti...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## RIP747 (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49+Nov 19 2010, 08:10 PM~19114425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should contact eddy directly, go to EddysHandEngraving.com and ask for the quote there.


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIP747_@Nov 24 2010, 11:17 AM~19153093
> *you should contact eddy directly, go to EddysHandEngraving.com and ask for the quote there.
> *


Thanks for the info.


----------



## RIP747 (Aug 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIP747_@Nov 25 2010, 11:48 AM~19161204
> *:thumbsup:
> *


waddup my extended rip fam :biggrin: 

can't wait to meet you guys when i go to tampa with blue crush next year


----------



## RIP747 (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 25 2010, 10:36 AM~19161600
> *waddup my extended rip fam :biggrin:
> 
> can't wait to meet you guys when i go to tampa with blue crush next year
> *


Definetly... cant wait to see Blue Crush built and ready to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## undercover1322 (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 30 2010, 08:09 PM~18706462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Someone went that extra mile on detail And they spin..... With old school style engraving by eddy looks good, great job on craftsmanship and detail

http://eddyshandengraving.com/Freshly_Cut.html


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*They turned out amazing! Very nice work! *


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 3 2011, 11:38 AM~19490328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work darin i bet the owner. really happy :wow: best set of detail pedals i seen


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 3 2011, 01:43 PM~19490372
> *nice work darin i bet the owner. really happy  :wow:  best set of detail pedals i seen
> *


*I was commenting on the engraving job!* :biggrin: 
*But thanks, I was happy with how they turned out before the engraving. Can't wait to see them plated.*


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 3 2011, 12:52 PM~19490460
> *I was commenting on the engraving job!  :biggrin:
> But thanks, I was happy with how they turned out before the engraving. Can't wait to see them plated.
> *


Great job on the pedal everybody talks a bout making them spin and that they can do it, but you put it down


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 3 2011, 01:38 PM~19490328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 3 2011, 02:08 PM~19490580
> *Great job on the pedal everybody talks a bout making them spin and that they can do it,  but you put it down
> *


*Thank you*  

*Between CCF customs for the laser cut pieces, myself for the twist work, putting them all together, Eddy for the engraving and where they are going for plating, many talented people have really got down on these pedals! *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 3 2011, 02:08 PM~19490580
> *Great job on the pedal everybody talks a bout making them spin and that they can do it,  but you put it down
> *


 *now you know my secret on how I make them spin* :wow: hno:  :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks again to Eddy P. /Eddy's Hand Engraving

T Tube came out super sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

top, bottom, sides, ins and out all engraved


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got my car club plaque hooked up by da homie eddy :biggrin: great work!!!! his work left me speechless!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 09:21 PM~20510417
> *got my car club plaque hooked up by da homie eddy  :biggrin: great work!!!! his work left me speechless!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2011, 09:24 PM~20510450
> *NICE
> *


ITS A BEAUTIFUL PLAQUE AS IS BUT EDDY MADE IT GORGEOUS!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 09:27 PM~20510486
> *ITS A BEAUTIFUL PLAQUE AS IS BUT EDDY MADE IT GORGEOUS!!
> *


THE COMBO OF EDDY AND SPEEDY IS TOP NOTCH END RESULT. I CAN CONTEST TO THAT FIRST HAND.


YO, YOU SHOULD OF TOLD ME HE WAS DOING YOUR PLAQUE I WOULD OF TOLD EM TO SEND IT BACK IN A GARBAGE BAG FOR YOU :0  :fuq:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2011, 09:30 PM~20510506
> *THE COMBO OF EDDY AND SPEEDY IS TOP NOTCH END RESULT. I CAN CONTEST TO THAT FIRST HAND.
> YO, YOU SHOULD OF TOLD ME HE WAS DOING YOUR PLAQUE I WOULD OF TOLD EM TO SEND IT BACK IN A GARBAGE BAG FOR YOU :0    :fuq:
> *


  you mudaphucka!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :squint: :squint: :squint: 

















































ummmm so ummm what u wearing :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 09:37 PM~20510564
> * you mudaphucka!!!!!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> ummmm so ummm what u wearing  :wow:
> *


BAHAhaha


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 09:21 PM~20510417
> *got my car club plaque hooked up by da homie eddy  :biggrin: great work!!!! his work left me speechless!
> 
> 
> ...




lookin good homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 8 2011, 10:45 PM~20511125
> *lookin good homie
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: GOT 2 JARS OF THAT SUNBURST READY FOR YA


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 10:46 PM~20511141
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  GOT 2 JARS OF THAT SUNBURST READY FOR YA   (no ****)
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 10:46 PM~20511141
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  GOT 2 JARS OF THAT SUNBURST READY FOR YA
> *




im ready


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2011, 04:19 PM~20515578
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: what if was tryin to be **** :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 07:21 PM~20510417
> *got my car club plaque hooked up by da homie eddy  :biggrin: great work!!!! his work left me speechless!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dats firme...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 05:17 PM~20515926
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint: what if was tryin to be **** :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


 :boink: than get some


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to the top :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

i am working on this  not for a bike :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Pm me a price to engrave a 12inch sprocket and chrome it


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

You need to send me some pics of the sprocket to get a quote


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 16 2011, 06:56 PM~20565742
> *You need to send me some pics of the sprocket  to get a quote
> *


i need some stuff man! :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 16 2011, 05:56 PM~20565742
> *You need to send me some pics of the sprocket  to get a quote
> *


K so its not a full size sprocket and its raw lmk how much


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 16 2011, 06:50 PM~20566198
> *K so its not a full size sprocket and its raw lmk how much
> 
> 
> ...


eddy prices are real good u got no worries.... for that size it shouldnt be much cause u really dont have much space to work with that if he doesnt outline it


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 16 2011, 06:54 PM~20566234
> *eddy prices are real good  u got no worries.... for that size it shouldnt be much cause u really dont have much space to work with that if he doesnt outline it
> *


Alright coo homie I figured I gota chrome it anyway might as well pay a lil more and jus engrave the damn thang


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 16 2011, 08:56 PM~20566271
> *Alright coo homie I figured I gota chrome it anyway might as well pay a lil more and jus engrave the damn thang
> *


you ill not be dissapointed thats for sure.. get it engraved  

TTMFT for Eddy


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2011, 01:32 PM~20570929
> *you ill not be dissapointed thats for sure.. get it engraved
> 
> TTMFT for Eddy
> *



dammmm write


----------



## OG62 (Jul 4, 2010)

Who gots speedy's #


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

If you want a quite on the sprocket for eddy check out www.eddyshandengraving.com you can see a few more pics of his work and ask for a quote from him there he doesn't come on layitlow much he will respond a lot faster by contacting him on his webpage


----------

